# Moyens d'accéder à Outlook Web Acces



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Au boulot, nous avons un portail nous permettant d'accéder à nos mails via Outlook Web Access.

Comme il est vachement lourd de rentrer son mot de passe et identifiants du boulot ( longs et compliqués) je me demandais si il existait un software permmetant d'y accéder plus facilement.


Merci à vous pour les réponses que j'espere nombreuses


----------



## CBi (6 Avril 2009)

La syntaxe habituelle pour inclure un "user " et un " password" avec une adresse www.blabla.com est =

http://user:password@www.blabla.com/

mais j'ignore si cette astuce est acceptée par OWA


----------



## Aliboron (6 Avril 2009)

Sinon, pour la gestion des mots de passe et identifiants, il y a 1Password qui est très bien (mais pour la version française, il faut pour le moment se contenter de la version 2.6.2)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

Ok, merci, vos avis sont tres sympas et me font bien avancer.

Mais le problème est toujours là, je vais tenter de mieux m'expliquer.

Sachant qu'il y a un serveut OWA quelquepart dans l'entreprise, je me demandais si il n'existait pas un moyen plus simple de s'y connecter ( je ne sais pas moi, quelquechose comme rajouter une adresse spéciale dans mail ou autre) car pour le moment je dois me conncter de cette manière suivante:




> Aller sur https://brains.sbs.be/
> -> Sur ce site, impossible d'enregistrer ses identifiants dans Firefox ou Safari comme des mots passe "normaux"
> 
> Me ballader dans un petit menu
> ...


Ces opérations répétées 5 à 6 fois par jour quand je dois être joignables sont assez pénibles.

C'est pour cela que je cherchais un outil générique à OWA et pas un manager de mot de passes.


J'espère que vous comprenez ma demande et que ce n'est pas le fait de me logguer avec mes identifiants ou un gestionnaire de mot de passe qui vont me simplifier la vie.


Je m'attendais vraiment à trouver un outil "générique" pour ce genre de situation et se connecter dessus en quelques clics (comme avec mail)
*
Edit:*

1Password me simplifie effectivement un peu la vie, mais vous pouvez tenter sur le site que j'ai cité, je n'arrive pas à ce qu'il remplisse directement tous les champs alors qu'il le fait sur gmail ou n'importe quel autre site!


----------



## sam le diable (6 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

OWA est l'interface Web permettant d'accéder à son compte Exchange.
Il y a déjà eu un topic dessus : http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/mail-2-0-et-exchange-101138.html
Et visiblement il faut que le serveur Exchange soit configuré pour accepter l'IMAP : http://www.email.ku.edu/imap/macmail.shtml
Une autre doc en anglais : Exchange MAC
En espérant que cela t'aide.

Samuel


----------



## rammstein (2 Mai 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde!!

Moi j'ai le même problème! Je suis étudiant et on a une boîte mail OWA où on reçoit tout nos mails et j'aimerais bien récupérer ces mails directement sous le logiciel Mail.

Le truc c'est qu'il me manque le serveur de réception! L'adresse de ma boîte mail c'est : owa.ensam.eu

Quelqu'un'un aurait une idée?

Merci.


----------



## fredomacpro (4 Mai 2009)

Voir mon topic

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...net-dans-votre-entreprise-astuces-261983.html

j'ai réussi à rendre compatible mail 3.x et carnet d'adresse.aps avec le serveur exchange ceci pour un ordinateur relié au réseau  intranet de la boutique.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2009)

Merci Fred,

génial ton sujet!!!

Je teste cela des que je rentre de vacances.


----------

